# Doric's first litter



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I've got my first mouse babies 

Mocha and Breve (both siamese) from Fineline have created a beautiful pile of babies, now 10 days old.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful fat babies! I also could not help myself from laughing at the moms moult marks.


----------



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Beautiful fat babies! I also could not help myself from laughing at the moms moult marks.


Well then, here's a pic of pregnant Mocha....I'm not sure if the siamese usually get so stripey? :lol:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Great looking babies!
Well, Siamese sometimes get the funniest molts.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking good.

Yeah moult marks are a pain in the butt with Siamese


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

Awww - they are so cute! Such beautiful little babies.  I love the little Siamese point mice, they are such little cuties. I love how your lil mouse is a tad stripy, hah! Don't forget to post us updates on the babies as they get older. I'd love to see some pictures once they've developed more.


----------



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

And now they are 24 days old:-



First looks suggest 6 boys and 2 girls but I'll have a closer look when I split them up. I'm hoping for a boy to keep but I've got people waiting for girls so there had better be some more in there when I go to look properly!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

And now their points are coming through:-









All are nice and chunky already, I'm quite impressed with Mocha, she's done a brilliant job with them  I do have six boys and two girls, so my next challenge is to see how many of those boys end up staying here as this will affect what I choose to breed in future.


----------



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, they were here and then they were gone. I can't believe they have grown and flown the nest to their new homes already.

Here is Basalt, my keeper


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm envious of your gorgeous Siamese!


----------



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you, he's a sweetie


----------

